# soap bags



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

DH saw an ad on tv for a bag that you put your bar of soap in and wash with it instead of using a washcloth. Now, he wants me to make him one. I know it should be easy peasy, but I just can seem to get my head around this idea. I did a google search and saw knitted and crocheted ones but I'm was thinking maybe flannel or fleece. Has anyone ever made one? 
grandma chicken
aka Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

I've done crocheted ones. Flannel or fleece would get icky and the soap would be slimy. at least in my mind. The crochet ones will dry out much better.

You can also buy those mesh thingies like the bath poufs and the soap goes inside one of those. Have you tried asking the folks over on the soap making forum? I bet they would know.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I made some out of a washcloth. Hubby cannot hold on to a bar of soap after it gets halfway gone, so he changed soap for a new bar alot. I just folded a 1" seam on one side of the washrag and sewed it to make a channel for a drawstring. Then I folded the rag in half and sewed down the one side and across the bottom. I ran a small ribbon through the casing at the top, filled with small soap bars (2 or 3) and tied the drawstring shut. I left the ribbon drawstring long enough to hand over the shower head after the shower, and it dried out fine for the next day. We really like them, have made several now. Hope that makes sense.........I'm not too good at explaining things. Marilyn


----------



## Robin1961 (Dec 2, 2008)

momofseven said:


> I've done crocheted ones. Flannel or fleece would get icky and the soap would be slimy. at least in my mind. The crochet ones will dry out much better.
> 
> You can also buy those mesh thingies like the bath poufs and the soap goes inside one of those. Have you tried asking the folks over on the soap making forum? I bet they would know.


I made one of the crocheted ones, and it works great. There are special types of yarn that you can use that have nylon in them that are perfect for making soap bags with. They do dry out really quickly.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Flannel might work but I would stay away from fleece. I do wonder if the flannel would be abrasive enough. Just make sure that whatever you use will dry as quickly as possible.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I'm getting out my crochet hooks and getting to work. DH really wants one of these.
grandma chicken
aka karen in NE Indiana


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

In England we had ones made of foam (came in thin sheets). Dries nicely and doesn't get slimy.Hope you can figure out how to make one that can be refilled.....a flap like you find on some pillowcases would do the job.

PQ


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

PQ, I love the foam idea. I'm going to look around and see what I can find.
Thanks!
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been meaning to get back here and post.

I've been experimenting with crocheting them using plain old string to make a protoype. I've found that making it meshie doesn't work well so my next one will be made using a more solid pattern.

Thin foam would be great because it would dry out well and not get squishy.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

What a great Idea, I want to make one, I wonder if I can get one or two done before Christmas...
I have tan cotton string, and I have some white ropey stuff...
Ardie do you think double crochet would work?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Whoohooo I made one. I thought it would take longer. I dont know if it looks like its supposta look but its another Christmas present for my son.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

that's awesome!

I have felted over bars of soap, which gives a similar result, but this would work so well for the little scraps that are left over. 

(off to find the cotton yarn...)


----------



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

Found this on the ms site; Im planning on making a few out of the raggedy wash cloths we have. Might work?
http://www.marthastewart.com/good-t...d2f6ee010VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&rsc=cf_link


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Sumer said:


> What a great Idea, I want to make one, I wonder if I can get one or two done before Christmas...
> I have tan cotton string, and I have some white ropey stuff...
> Ardie do you think double crochet would work?


Yes! The second one I am making for Roger is going to be mostly double crochet!

I really like mine! It foams well and drys easily!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Ardie. I just had to try & make one before you answerd though. Its in the pic above. Not fancy at all but I think it will work. All double crochet except the top row which is triple crochet so I could fit the rope in.
No batterys in my camera so I scanned it. I guess I should have taken the soap out before I put it up there LOL.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Sumer said:


> Thanks Ardie. I just had to try & make one before you answerd though. Its in the pic above. Not fancy at all but I think it will work. All double crochet except the top row which is triple crochet so I could fit the rope in.
> No batterys in my camera so I scanned it. I guess I should have taken the soap out before I put it up there LOL.


Your stitches are very good-looks like even tension and it's well made.

With the one I'm experimenting with now, my first row is in single crochet, then a double followed by a row of double plus a single into every other stitch. Then I'm going to cintinue with double stitches row after row until it's as big as I want and I'll end it with a row of double plus single every other stitch again and a row of double followed with a single. When I put it together there will be a nice row of mesh like stitches to put a string or ribbon through.

(Did that make any sense? If not, disregard as babbling!).


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Found this today and already made one. 
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/crochet/soap-washcloth.shtml


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Those will be wonderful. I am not a big crocheter but I may be able to handle somethiing like that. What a great idea.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow thank you Ardie


----------

